# Prolong Oil Additive in the 8 Series Engine



## Chootspah2 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have used Prolong Oil Additive which I understand comes from the States in three of my other vehicles, namely a Mazda Pickup and 2 Volvo Estates
The Mazda stopped smoking and the performance was notably different
But !!!! I see in the 840 Manual that I am not to add any additives to the oil
Can anyone tell me why and if it willl do any damage if I did add Prolong to the BM
For further info on Prolong see

www.prolong.com

Thanks for your help

Chootspah


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

The 840 has plated aluminum cylinder walls. The others are bare cast iron.

I did put a Prolong like treatment in my dying 740 Nicasil engine with no apparent effect-good or bad. Don't remember if it was really Prolong or another house brand though.


----------

